# Googleearth crah seit Akt. des Tipp des Tages [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

eigentlich lief Googleearth bis vor kurzem ganz gut bei mir, bis auf den fehlenden Ton, siehe dazu auch:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-834925-highlight-googleearth.html

Deshalb fuckel ich auf der Suche nach einer Lösung immer mal wieder dran herum (use flags, etc.)

Jedenfalls hab in einem der Menues von googleearth sowas  wie Hinweise oder Tipp des Tages beim Start anzeigen aktiviert.

Seitdem crasht das Teil beim Start. Mann sieht noch das Fenster für die Tagestipps erscheinen bervor's crashed.

Aber wie das wieder abschalten, in der Hoffnung das es dann wieder läuft.

Hab schon das Paket unmerged, und das ~./googleearth Verzeichnis gelöscht.

Dann neu installiert, aber es startet wieder mit den gleichen Einstellungen, sprich Tipp des Tages.

Nochmal alles deinstalliert und mit find alles nach googleearth abgesucht - nix gefunden.

Könnt ihr mir verraten wo diese Einstellungen dauerhaft gespeichert sind?

Vielleicht bekomm ich das Teil dann wieder ans laufen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Veldrin

 *Quote:*   

> Könnt ihr mir verraten wo diese Einstellungen dauerhaft gespeichert sind? 

 ~/.config/Google/GoogleEarthPlus.conf?

Ich habs schon lange nicht mehr installiert... Auch nach entfernen des TotD lief es noch.

Hast du spezielle Einstellungen?

----------

## toralf

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ grep -i tip ~/.config/Google/*

/home/tfoerste/.config/Google/GoogleEarthPlus.conf:enableTips=false

/home/tfoerste/.config/Google/GoogleEarthPlus.conf:lastTip=3

/home/tfoerste/.config/Google/GoogleEarthPlus.conf:tooltips=true

```

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke Leute,

habs's hingekriegt nachdem ich in besagter Datei den Wert entsprechend eingestellt hatte:

```
~/.config/Google/GoogleEarthPlus.conf:enableTips=false
```

, dann gab's ne Fehlermeldung beim Start, und ich konnte per Gui die Anzeige der Tipps abschalten.

Zuvor hatte ich allerdings erstmal versucht die Datei zu löschen, nix.

Dann das gesamte Programm deinstalliert, das ~/.config/Google Verzeichnis gelöscht, und auch das

~./googleearth Verzeichnis.

Danach neu installiert, wieder Absturz wegen der eingeschalteten Tipps.

Meines wissens war das nie die Vorgabe bei einer Neuinstallation, ergo muss es noch woanders gespeichert sein, aber wo zum Henker.

Oder vertue ich mich da?

Na ja, jedenfalls läuft's erstmal wieder.

Dank Euch.

Andy.

----------

